# Questions about coffee machines



## LilieD (Oct 9, 2015)

*Hello everybody,*



*
So, I know nothing about coffee machine, sorry I'm just a Bakery/Pastry Manager . But I gonna open a bakery in London, and I would like to have the best informations about coffee machines so I registered with this forum *











*
I've some questions for you dear Baristas.*



*
- What do you think of the brand Faema ? Good or bad ?*

*
- What is the best brand for a coffee machine for a busy place?*



*
I received some informations froma supplier for Faema, and it's very expensive, so I would like to know , so I ask to the professional Baristas *











*
Thanks in advance for your replies !*


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Regardless of which machine brand you choose, being in London you MUST fit a heavyduty water softener system & have it renewed regularly - ideally by your coffee supplier (he knows your cofffee useage).

Good & fast after sales service is also important.

Machines to consider: Cimbali (they now own Faema), Rancilio, Gaggia, Crem (Expobar), Visacrem, San Remo, Iberital, Fracino (British & their machines fit into tight spaces).

Remember that espresso machines are COFFEE making machines, so go for a 2 group + separate hot water boiler (Instanta, Bravilor) rather than a big 3 group if you think that there will be a demand for teas.

Get a big grinder, on-demand one if lots of temp staff will be making coffees.


----------



## LilieD (Oct 9, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> Regardless of which machine brand you choose, being in London you MUST fit a heavyduty water softener system & have it renewed regularly - ideally by your coffee supplier (he knows your cofffee useage).
> 
> Good & fast after sales service is also important.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for your reply *











*
We gonna take a 2 group + separate hot water boiler yeah. Faema, Gaggia looks very interesting, I must compare their prices now.*


----------



## LilieD (Oct 9, 2015)

*There is one thing that will be very important as well is we gonna have cups from size 4oz to 20oz and I check some suppliers for coffee machines and there are not a lot of coffee machines that can take the 20oz cup.... *


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a 2 group Expobar Monroc with high groups for the bigger cups for £1600 delivered....

Andy


----------



## LilieD (Oct 9, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> I can do you a 2 group Expobar Monroc with high groups for the bigger cups for £1600 delivered....
> 
> Andy


*
Ah my business partner knows Expobar, she saw a lot of these coffee machines in some shops around London.*



*
Could you send me by pm more informations about your machine ?*


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> Regardless of which machine brand you choose, being in London you MUST fit a heavyduty water softener system & have it renewed regularly - ideally by your coffee supplier (he knows your cofffee useage).
> 
> Good & fast after sales service is also important..


This is the most important issue, good and fast after sales. Almost any commercial machine is going to do the job well, but if it's broken/not working it costs you money.

http://www.coffeebay.co.uk/

Have a look at the website, now I'm not suggesting you buy from them, just have a look round it for ideas and start to think about the services you want or need. the only thing I would recommend is you don't necessarily take a machine + bean plan. Leave yourself the flexibility to source the best beans from who you want!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

LilieD said:


> *There is one thing that will be very important as well is we gonna have cups from size 4oz to 20oz and I check some suppliers for coffee machines and there are not a lot of coffee machines that can take the 20oz cup.... *


20 OZ cups - is that a family to share drink 

Sorry I'd add something helpful to balance but I don't know enough about commercial machines etc.

Good luck tho a bakery with good coffee sounds like my kind of heaven. Let me know if you need any testers/tasters


----------



## LilieD (Oct 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> This is the most important issue, good and fast after sales. Almost any commercial machine is going to do the job well, but if it's broken/not working it costs you money.
> 
> http://www.coffeebay.co.uk/
> 
> Have a look at the website, now I'm not suggesting you buy from them, just have a look round it for ideas and start to think about the services you want or need. the only thing I would recommend is you don't necessarily take a machine + bean plan. Leave yourself the flexibility to source the best beans from who you want!


*
Oh yeah, we are checking for 2-3 year warranties for sure, just to be sure if there is a problem with the coffee machine, the supplier will take care of the cost for the repair. *



*
About the beans, I think I'll check in the thread '' Beans'' , seems there is some good links to check in the forum .*


----------



## LilieD (Oct 9, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> 20 OZ cups - is that a family to share drink
> 
> Sorry I'd add something helpful to balance but I don't know enough about commercial machines etc.
> 
> Good luck tho a bakery with good coffee sounds like my kind of heaven. Let me know if you need any testers/tasters


*
I know lol, but we must have the machine that can take these 20 oz cups, some customers in the area love the big cup for coffee. Don't know why, but they love their big cup with coffee latte etc... Me I just drink double espresso , that's the best coffee *











*
I'll let you know for the taste panel guys!*


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The machine models which have extra clearance for larger (take-away) cups are usually described as "alto".


----------

